# [VZW] How Can I Track Progress on the RIL?



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey. As the owner of a d2vzw S3, and a huge fan of AOSP ROMs, I am well aware of issues with the RIL. Data drops while on AOKP are a pain in my ass. I'm not trying to complain here, I know the issues facing devs with regard to the RIL, and I think the amount of progress made so far is very impressive. I'm just wondering if anyone knows what forum, either here or on XDA, or a Twitter page, or whatever, where I can find info about what is currently being done on the RIL. I know it'll be ready when it's ready, I just want to be able to look in and see what's going on.

Thanks so much.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Hey. As the owner of a d2vzw S3, and a huge fan of AOSP ROMs, I am well aware of issues with the RIL. Data drops while on AOKP are a pain in my ass. I'm not trying to complain here, I know the issues facing devs with regard to the RIL, and I think the amount of progress made so far is very impressive. I'm just wondering if anyone knows what forum, either here or on XDA, or a Twitter page, or whatever, where I can find info about what is currently being done on the RIL. I know it'll be ready when it's ready, I just want to be able to look in and see what's going on.
> 
> Thanks so much.


This is the best you can find. Actual changelogs aren't posted anywhere but the gerrit tells all

http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#/q/statuspen,n,z
http://gerrit.sudoservers.com/#/q/statuspen,n,z


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

We need JT1134 on the RIL project...he changed the game for the Fascinate!


----------

